# Setting up UberXL ONLY vehicle



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I wrote to Support and they set up a second vehicle on my account (+tag+) to receive *UberXL* requests *only*. I have an XL vehicle, and this gives me the option of going online for X/XL, or just XL alone.

Great...but it doesn't work. The first time I tried it, the first request I got was for a Pool ride. Automatically thinking it was XL, I accepted and took the nice lady where she wanted to go. Didn't realize it was Pool until I checked my payments statement.

Today, I tried XL only again. I got an XL request, but it was immediately canceled. Then, boom -- TWO pool rides with the riders standing right next to each other.

I've already written to Support again, but I have two questions for the learned techies here:

Is there any way for me to test the option when they fix it -- other than just seeing what happens?
Is there any way for me to set it up myself?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Got a response from Support -- actually legibly written for once! 

In response to my complaint that my +tag+ account DOES NOT WORK, they say they checked and I am already set up for XL only on the +tag+ account!

In other words, they didn't really read my request for help.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sent another request to support and this time someone actually at least read it. Here's the reply I got:

_"So sorry to hear about this issue with your vehicle, Jim. Glad to help. Upon checking here, it seems that there are some incorrect tagging on your vehicle here in our system that's why you are still receiving uberPOOL or uberX requests from your uberXL ONLY option. No worries, I've gone ahead and made sure that your vehicle (+tag+) is set up to receive uberXL only trips.

Please remember to restart your phone before going online to make sure that your app is updated with these changes. If there's anything else we can help you with, please let us know."
_
We'll see. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It took a couple of rounds before they get my select only profile right. Theyll get there.... Eventually


----------



## Jzaktoo (Dec 23, 2016)

Just hope you get XL only trips. Since the last user app update in the Miami market it is hard to find the XL request as it is all the way at the end. And most pax don't know how to navigate the updated app.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jzaktoo said:


> Just hope you get XL only trips. Since the last user app update in the Miami market it is hard to find the XL request as it is all the way at the end. And most pax don't know how to navigate the updated app.


You're certainly right about that! Pool/X first, then Lux/LuxSUV to scare the pee out of them, and finally XL...if you swipe enough times.

That said, I have had several XL pings on X/XL. I don't actually use XL-only much.


----------

